# Wayne Eagles (g), Marc-Andre Drouin (b), Ian Froman (d): trio \ DEF "Lydian Melodic"



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

An original jazz/rock tune from a performance at this Summer's Ottawa Jazz Festival. Video by Colin Power. Hope you enjoy. 

[video=youtube;YS5SEhivz-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS5SEhivz-A[/video]


----------

